# need advice,trying to buy muzzleloder



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

want a 50 caliber muzzleloader that is $100 to $200 give or take a few
what is a good gun? i want to shoot deer! looked at walmart ones and i ve heard they are good,
please list prices and sites if possible

thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Go to the library and look back at some of the mid summer issues of Field and Steam. They did a breakdown on some of the current guns on the market from accuracy to cleaning and cost. I just looked and I gave my issues away otherwise I would be more specific as to the issue.


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

is a 45 or 50 cal better when i get a muzzleloader?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I would go with a 50 cal that way you have more options if you decide to pursue larger game such as elk. As far as rifles go, look at the lower end CVA's...hunterbolt and firebolt. I picked up a hunterbolt dirt cheap at a blowout sale, it is a great gun easy to clean and very accurate. The firebolt is going to have a longer fluted barrel. I shoot open sights, they come with plastic fiber optics but I would invest in the steel fiber optics. The hunterbolt runs about 150 blue/black and the firebolt runs about 170.

My primary gun is a Cabelas Sporterized Hawken in .54 cal percussion, if you want a real muzzleloading experience I would go traditional but you'll have to fork out a little more cash.

You can visit the cabelas web sight to look at the top rifles on the market today.


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i live in southern virginia and my main game will be deer, can you shoot squirrel and other small game with a .50 or should i stick with my .22? they have a .50 bolt action inline at wallmart for $100 but it is very heavy any thoughts on that?


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

cant wait to get a muzzle!


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i shoot a .50 caliber muzzel loader on elk in colarado because some states like colarado dont allow .45 calibers and its great on deer in nodak also but the thing is have u looked at the bullets they might be the size of the squirrels head so that might be a waste :lol: i shoot 100 grain power and power belt hollow points


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would go with a 50 cal. i have tc omega and love it. plenty of power for deer.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I know you said that you were concearned about money, but the two best muzzle loaders on the market are the Encore #1 and the Omega #2 by thompson center arms... Both are accurate, easy to clean, reliable in harsh conditions and they look really nice they, both have all the bells and whistles....But they cost more money.... I shoot a Encore...My uncles both shoot the Omega...Personal Preferance, but I bought the encore mainly because I could buy diffrent barrels for it...I bought a .223 barrel for it for shooting critters and praire dogs....
Bandhunter


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i have gone to cabelas and think i have found a good gun but need opinions

the web address is

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... atcat20712


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i have another question, i went to walmart and bought some fifty caliber aerotips but when i looked at the package, it said 245 gr.
the gun i want to buy says "Will handle magnum charges up to 150 grains of Pyrodex Pellets"
can this aerotips that "Made Sabots Obsolete" work in the gun i want?

all help appreciated

Ps you can go to the site to see the gun on the above post's website


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i just realized what the deal is
the 245 on the box of aerotips is there weight!

another question, should i buy the powder or the pellets?
should i buy lead or copper?
thanks

p.s. give me feedback on the .50 New Frontier Beartooth Magnum Rifle


----------

